# Retired Ohio police chief Thomas Wyatt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief Thomas Wyatt​
CANTON Thomas W. Wyatt - the city's longest-serving police chief and a man who did not take a sick day during the last 30 years of a 46-year career on the force - died Friday morning at his North Canton home.

Wyatt, who retired in 2003, apparently died of natural causes, said Harry Campbell, chief investigator with the Stark County coroner's office.

Family members said Wyatt died of congestive heart failure less than a week shy of his 72nd birthday.

"He was the kind of person who never talked about his health. He never complained. I'm shocked that he was ill at all," said friend Mariella Mestel.

Mestel became the Police Department's legal adviser shortly after Wyatt became chief more than two decades ago. She remembered him as a man of traditional, old-fashioned values who "treasured his family so much."

Despite the rigors of his high-stress job, Mestel said, the chief was "kind and considerate. I could just be so rattled by an issue that came up and I'd talk to him and he had this great calming effect," she said. "The hallmark of his personality was the calming effect he always had. I just thought he was a great chief."

LOSS OF A LEADER

Many others Wyatt worked with see his death as the community's loss of a leader.

"I lost a good friend," said William Downey, a former local FBI official who has known Wyatt since the 1970s.

Two things come to Downey's mind when he thinks of Wyatt:

"He was a man of high integrity, and he was an example for others. The second thing is Tom was very instrumental in the development of the Violent Crimes Task Force here," he said. "He understood the importance of collaborative investigations on major cases."

Canton Law Director Joe Martuccio described Wyatt as "a very good role model. He was calm under pressure, very friendly, professional, humble and a pleasure to work with." Martuccio worked with him for more than 20 years, first as a public defender and later as a labor relations lawyer.

"He was just a class act," Martuccio said. "I will miss him. He was a nice guy to work with in every way."

'HONORED TO HAVE SERVED'

According to Repository articles, Wyatt joined the force in August 1957 after graduating from Central Catholic High School. Wyatt went on to become a detective, and by 1973 was named sergeant. He was promoted to captain two years later, then major. A year after that, he took the department's top post.

"I have enjoyed my career as a law enforcement officer and take with me the wisdom I have accumulated over the years while working under different mayors, safety directors, police chiefs and superior officers. I have enjoyed the camaraderie I shared with fellow officers and looked forward to coming to work each day and dealing with the day-to-day routine," he wrote in his retirement memo.

"....I take pride in my oath of office and am honored to have served alongside many fine, upstanding officers... The memories I take with me are many. As some of you know, I have stories to go with most of them! I will miss coming into the department each day, seeing all of you and adding more good memories to my collection."

His daughter-in-law, Cathy Wyatt, said Friday that "he certainly loved his job."

colleagues remINISCE

Stark County Sheriff Tim Swanson considered Wyatt a good friend, visiting as recently as two weeks ago.

Swanson said Wyatt mentioned having recently undergone medical procedures, but "he said he was doing good."

Swanson had been assigned to the Wyatt's department in the 1980s working on a task force in the Canton Police Department's detective bureau. He said he felt Wyatt was especially proud of him "when he saw me become sheriff after having been under his tutelage all those years ago."

Capt. James Myers, who was appointed the chief's temporary replacement when Wyatt retired, also knew him for a long time. Myers was hired onto the force in 1968 as a patrolman when Wyatt was working in the traffic bureau.

"Then he started to move up the ladder and ended up being chief," said Myers. He said that most of the force now consists of officers hired during Wyatt's tenure.

But Myers knew him as more than a good law man.

"He was a good father and a good husband along with being a good chief," Myers said.

Mayor Janet Creighton spoke highly of Wyatt.

"Not only was he a protector of our great city, but he was a protector of his family," she said. "Our children went to Central Catholic (high school) together, so I knew him in another light. I knew him as a very gracious and dedicated father to his entire family.

"We appreciate all of his years to our city and his reputation and his legacy will live on through his kids. It's a long, prestigious career. Forty-six years - anybody that stays in one place for that long is certainly dedicated and has a passion for what they do."

SERVICES SET

Calling hours have been set for 6-8 p.m. Monday and one hour before 10 a.m. Tuesday Mass of Christian Burial at St. Peter's Catholic Church, 726 Cleveland Ave. NW. Lamiell Funeral Home is handling arrangements, and asked that in lieu of flowers, donations be made to the church or to Central Catholic High School.

Information From: http://www.cantonrep.com/


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

